# Good doll for toddler boys?



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

I want to get my boys each a doll for Christmas. At the regular stores, all the dolls seem to be pink and very girly. My online search has led me to this: http://www.blueberryforest.com/baby_..._baby_doll.htm
and this: http://www.blueberryforest.com/evi-d...baby-dolls.htm
and also these: http://www.lakeshorelearning.com/seo/ca|productSubCat~~p|2534374302061562~~f|/Assortments/Lakeshore/ShopByCategory/dramaticplay/dollplay.jsp
but I don't know if the last ones would be okay for us since both my guys (20 mos) are still mouthing things a lot. Anyway, does anyone have a good boy doll or any opinions of the ones I've linked to here? Thanks!


----------



## nascarbebe (Nov 4, 2006)

DS has a Cabbage Patch Doll that looks like him. I bought it for him sometime after he was 1 and before I started getting more crunchy about the stuff I buy for him. But I'm glad he has it. THat doll is naked most of the time but I made him a little black shirt to make him more macho looking







I've also made that doll a couple of doll quilts and some cloth diapers. Who says boys can't play with dolls?!


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

I got this doll for my daughter's birthday, and I love it--it would be great for a boy, too.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

My boys use my old Cabbage Patch dolls. We were cleaning out the storage room and they spotted them. They love them. So I'm not alot of help.

But if it does help, my 17 month old's doll is a girl, complete with a dress. But he loves FayFay and I'm quite happy to recycle them.


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

Ds loves his Corolle Tidoo and they come in several different non-girly outfits:

Tidoo Elf

Tidoo Ocean

Tidoo Rainbow

Ours has been all over the place, the pool, the beach, the washing machine and he's in great shape. It's small and light enough that it's easy to take with us places.


----------



## noralou (Jul 19, 2007)

Haba makes some cute cloth dolls that look like little boys. Here's one kind:
http://www.amazon.com/Haba-981-Doll-...6721081&sr=8-5
I was thinking of getting one for my DS.
(







Hey, how do you make links built into your text, Redpajama or Ceili?)


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I bought my boy toddler an adorable baby doll off etsy. Here are some I liked on there, including the one we got (the last link):
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=7852629
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=8114654
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=8055367

My older son has a baby doll I bought because it had green PJs on and seemed gender neutral, but he named it Elizabeth (after Pirates of the Caribbean) and asked me to sew her a hot pink dress (which I did, of course).


----------



## 3*is*magic (Sep 13, 2007)

My DS (15 months) is getting this doll for Christmas. He's getting the one in the green outfit. Very cute -it's hard to wait to give it to him!


----------



## aidansmama (Jun 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noralou* 
Haba makes some cute cloth dolls that look like little boys. Here's one kind:
http://www.amazon.com/Haba-981-Doll-...6721081&sr=8-5
I was thinking of getting one for my DS.
(







Hey, how do you make links built into your text, Redpajama or Ceili?)


I got my ds this doll for Christma. I think its so cute! I hope he likes it.


----------



## Kwynne (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3*is*magic* 
My DS (15 months) is getting this doll for Christmas. He's getting the one in the green outfit. Very cute -it's hard to wait to give it to him!

We got the same nova doll, only with the pink outfit for our son. We call him "peppa" cuz that is the brand name (and yes, so far he is a boy!) I also like that the doll looks just like him, as he is mixed race and the doll comes in a "tan" complexion (I find the "tan" designation a bit weird, but it closely resembled my kid's skin colour). If your kid isn't white and you are looking for a doll of colour, Nova has some other options.


----------



## Kothi (Feb 13, 2007)

we just got a hand me down Raggedy Andy of yore - too early to tell if he's a hit, but we'll see...


----------



## Kwynne (Oct 24, 2005)

If you are interested in the Nova dolls, I just saw in another thread a coupon code for $5 off. Coupon code COOLMOM


----------



## mackysmama (Jan 11, 2005)

My son, now 5.5, got THIS doll for his 2nd birthday. It's still a favorite.

My dd, 2.5, asked for a boy doll for x-mas and she's getting THIS one (the one on the far left).


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

We have the nova one that has been linked and we love Noah around here. DS just put him to bed, by undressing him, taking him to the potty and then giving him a bath









I'm thinking Noah may just get new clothes for Christmas this year


----------



## JAL (Apr 29, 2005)

This is darn cute!

http://www.treasureboxtoys.com/Merch...y_Code=MAN1300


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

Great ideas here! THank you so much!


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JAL* 
This is darn cute!

http://www.treasureboxtoys.com/Merch...y_Code=MAN1300


I have a red head so that one is my fav.








If only he had curly hair...


----------



## onelovelife (Dec 11, 2007)

I never considered buy a doll for my son... I figured he would not want a doll because he is a boy.. so I buy him truks and cars.. but after reading this post I see now there are some cool dolls for boys and maybe he would like a doll


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onelovelife* 
I never considered buy a doll for my son... I figured he would not want a doll because he is a boy.. so I buy him truks and cars.. but after reading this post I see now there are some cool dolls for boys and maybe he would like a doll

Oh yeah! My ds LOVES his doll and I wouldn't even say it was "boyish" or a boy doll. It was just the least girly one I could find. As in the doll's clothes are purple instead of pink. He also has a stroller (again purple not pink). He loves pushing his baby in the stroller and hugs her and carries her around throughout the day. Nurturing and cuddling are not just "girl" activities








He is an affectionate kid but I wanted to encourage more of that and doll play will do that. It's good for ALL kids.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

We got one like this, but we bought it in canada, so it's a bit different. His name is Zippy and ds LOVES him! Very plush and cuddly, despite the zippers, buttons and snaps!


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryansma* 
Oh yeah! My ds LOVES his doll and I wouldn't even say it was "boyish" or a boy doll. It was just the least girly one I could find. As in the doll's clothes are purple instead of pink. He also has a stroller (again purple not pink). He loves pushing his baby in the stroller and hugs her and carries her around throughout the day. Nurturing and cuddling are not just "girl" activities








He is an affectionate kid but I wanted to encourage more of that and doll play will do that. It's good for ALL kids.









He is slinging "her" in the last pic in my siggy.


----------



## Petersmamma (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mackysmama* 
My son, now 5.5, got THIS doll for his 2nd birthday. It's still a favorite.


We got this same doll for my ds for Christmas (he'll be 3 in March). It's smaller than the one listed here, and I saw the larger one but like the smaller one a bit better. I don't know why.

We ordered ours here
and you can get other dolls with different hair colors, although it looks like the other boy doll is temporarily sold out.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

I like the little boy dolls at Honeysuckle Dreams. Plus, she was just cetified by Evo.


----------



## sugarmags (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mackysmama* 
My son, now 5.5, got THIS doll for his 2nd birthday. It's still a favorite.

My dd, 2.5, asked for a boy doll for x-mas and she's getting THIS one (the one on the far left).

Hi,

We're on the fence between a couple of dolls -- the Pablo Furnis doll you mentioned and the Phil doll from Haba at http://www.oompa.com/baby-toys/item/...-The-Doll.html

Can I ask if there's a reason why you're not ordering another anatomically correct Furnis doll this time around? We're wondering if our DS will run around showing everyone his manhood along with his pablo doll -- or asking to see someone else's -- if we get it









Thanks!


----------



## cyndimo (Jul 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nascarbebe* 
DS has a Cabbage Patch Doll that looks like him. I bought it for him sometime after he was 1 and before I started getting more crunchy about the stuff I buy for him. But I'm glad he has it. THat doll is naked most of the time but I made him a little black shirt to make him more macho looking







I've also made that doll a couple of doll quilts and some cloth diapers. Who says boys can't play with dolls?!

DS was also given a Cabbage Patch Doll that looks like him by my SIL at around 1yr. He loves him! If it had been up to me, I'd probably still researching nice earthy-crunchy dolls for him a year later







so I'm just as glad that she did it for me!

The only things I don't like is that a) it has a pacifier and at this point we're trying to stop using the paci and DS steals his CPK's paci. and b) the gimmick with this one is that when you put a cold "ice cream" treat on his face it gets dirty that you can then clean with a warm washcloth. So, any time it's cool enough, the CPK's face is blue around the mouth - and our house is always that cool so the face is always "dirty". Whatever. But, as I say, DS loves him, and it's an AA boy that's nice and cuddly and friendly for a toddler who still sticks everything in his mouth!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

DS has a cabbage patch kid that was mine when I was little. He's fascinated by the belly button, and I caught him pulling it's diaper down to see if it had a penis! DS is 17 mos and his penis is a source of fascination for him!









What he's really gotten attatched to for some reason is the stuffed Curious George doll that his Popop gave him! He hugs it, kisses it, pats it's back and it's butt and head. He's even started sleeping with it! I think he thinks it's a baby.


----------

